# Mudhole has Purchased Merrick Tacle



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Mud Hole Custom Tackle Purchases Merrick Tackle Center
Posted by: Mud Hole Custom Tackle (---.se.biz.rr.com)
Date: September 27, 2013 02:37PM

Mud Hole Custom Tackle buys Merrick Tackle Center - Leading Florida based tackle company acquires respected 54-year-old NY global wholesaler 

OVIEDO, Florida, USA ---Mud Hole Custom Tackle, Inc., the world’s largest supplier of fishing rod building and tackle crafting products, has completed its acquisition of Catskills-based Merrick Tackle Center of Shandaken, N.Y., a 54-year-old global tackle distributor and fishing components supplier. 

Terms of the private sale were not announced. 

Thomas McNamara, President of Mud Hole Custom Tackle said, “The acquisition expands Mud Hole’s offerings for customers and complements its global presence in the rod building, fly tying and tackle crafting industries. It also reinforces Mud Hole’s focus on growing its wholesale distribution channels and educational how-to classes across N. America.” 

Mud Hole Custom Tackle offers the world’s largest and most comprehensive selection of private label and popular brands of rod building, fly tying and lure crafting products. It’s also the leading component provider to custom rod builders 

“I have the utmost respect and admiration for Merrick Tackle President Scott Greenberg, his mother Joyce and father Roy,” said McNamara. “Any business successfully operating in the fishing tackle industry since 1959 is a testament to their work ethic, enjoyment of the sport and ability to adjust.”	

“When I purchased Mud Hole Custom Tackle in 1998, Merrick Tackle Center was one of our main suppliers,” McNamara said. “Now 16 years later with the completion of this acquisition, Mud Hole stands alone in the distribution and wholesale side of the tackle crafting industry. We look forward to providing our existing and newly acquired customers with the highest level of customer service and product selection ever offered in tackle crafting.” 

Named for the Long Island south shore town where it was founded, Merrick Tackle began as a retail store growing a strong customer base with a mail order catalog. When his father retired in the early ‘90s Scott took the business wholesale moving it to the Catskills. 

In a letter thanking his customers Greenberg said in part, “Merrick Tackle has been a family business for over 50 years, and I’ve been associated with the company for 43 of those years. You can imagine my mixed emotions in making the decision to sell the business assets to Mud Hole Custom Tackle, Inc., which will be serving you and fulfilling your needs from now on. It is time for me to take a sabbatical from the daily challenges of running a small business, renew my spirit and explore new options.” 

Mud Hole Custom Tackle at www.mudhole.com is the world’s largest rod building e-retailer and mail order catalog company, the leader in custom rod building, fly tying and lure building components, plus educator of those popular fishing activities as well. It houses over 45,000 item SKUs in its inventory at its expanding headquarters in Oviedo, near Orlando, Fla., providing fishing products to anglers across the U.S. and over 100 countries worldwide. For further information contact Mud Hole Custom Tackle at 407-447-7640 or [email protected] .

Regards. 
Team Mud Hole Custom Tackle 
Web: [www.mudhole.com] 
Email: [email protected] 
Toll Free Phone #: 1-866-790-RODS (7637) 

Stay Connected with us: 
FaceBook: [www.facebook.com] 
Twitter: @mudholetackle 
YouTube: [www.youtube.com]


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

wow.


----------



## liveherring (Sep 12, 2013)

wow is right. Looking like a monopoly now. Hope it helps with prices..


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

liveherring said:


> wow is right. Looking like a monopoly now. Hope it helps with prices..


Pretty sure it will not help on shipping prices. I dealt with Merrick very often, I hate to see them go. If I needed one guide or a very small order shipped Merrick they would ship it USPS for very cheap. Less choice is never a good thing.

John


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

liveherring said:


> wow is right. Looking like a monopoly now. Hope it helps with prices..


We shall see, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, I doubt it. Mudhole has a great selection, and they're fast, but shipping prices are out of control from them.

I've made several orders before from other places simply because Mudhole wanted $12 to ship a box of guides, which is ridiculous.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

dudeondacouch said:


> Yeah, I doubt it. Mudhole has a great selection, and they're fast, but shipping prices are out of control from them.
> 
> I've made several orders before from other places simply because Mudhole wanted $12 to ship a box of guides, which is ridiculous.


My thoughts also. They are making a very nice profit on shipping.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

having a monopoly is not exactly good on our end.
where will we get aftcote, aftco reel seats, braids, makaira reels, donmar pliers, dexter russel knives etc. etc.
i get bulk 5k spools of braid and spool my customers reels with it, i also offer them makaira reels, knives, coolers etc.
monopoly is not good for us, as they can dictate the price of the market.

sure mudhole ships fast, but the merrick 10% off of COD and free shipping isn't going to be carried by mudhole.
mudhole being a driving distance from me is good on my end, but i dont like monopoly, lesser choices.

i wish marcia and scott the best. they've always been good to me, even allowed me to order directly from fuji with wholesale prices when they dont have fuji gudies in stock.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm with the rest of you folks I really wish they would ease up on shipping ,but im kind of doubting it also


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

need to get it at wholesale there not that bad


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Shipping at MH used to be worse10 -12 years ago was charged $23.00 Shipping on a Guide order 7 SIC Guides 20-8mm and a tip(they used to charge shipping by VALUE, Not true shipping cost) order came in a Gudebrod thread box guides wrapped in old newspaper in a $2.00 padded envelope. Well needless to say I called and raised hell about shipping on the guide order costing that much to ship. gave me a $13.00 refund to shut me up was going to put a photo post of the packing and packing list showing costs on every rod board I could find


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

dudeondacouch said:


> Yeah, I doubt it. Mudhole has a great selection, and they're fast, but shipping prices are out of control from them.
> 
> I've made several orders before from other places simply because Mudhole wanted $12 to ship a box of guides, which is ridiculous.


Have you guys called them and spoke to them regarding shipping prices on a couple of items? I have called and gotten cheap prices ($3) to ship small, individual items...


----------

